# Best arrow rest for Hoyt Alpha Elite



## dennisgrm (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi,

In your opinion what is the best arrow rest for 3D and other target shooting?

Include any pictures you can! :wink::tongue:

Dennis


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Trophy Taker spring steel...simple,efective,reliable!!


----------



## dennisgrm (Sep 21, 2011)

Nice bow. Just the colour I want :0

How do you find arrow clearance? any marks on fletchings? What lb you sat at and what spine arrow?

Thanks


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

The blades come in 2 sizes,narrow and wide and 3 deflections depending on the weight of the arrow you are using. I use the narrow .10 blade for both my 400 FatBoys and also my 2312's and have had zero problems with fletch contact. The beuty of this rest is it so simple and easy to tune,why would you shoot anything else in my opinion.:darkbeer:


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

dennisgrm said:


> Hi,
> 
> In your opinion what is the best arrow rest for 3D and other target shooting?
> 
> ...


check out the new Verti-Klik Jesse mount for the pro tuner rest. it is the only one on the market that Micro KLIKS both vertical & horizontal
It can be set up for a long mount outside of the bridge for adjustments to minimize torque or short mount to be between the bridge & riser 
It can be found at Britesite.US


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Rootbeer LX said:


> Trophy Taker spring steel...simple,efective,reliable!!
> View attachment 1169528


+ 1 had 1 for 5 years now never looked back love them set & forget


----------



## dennisgrm (Sep 21, 2011)

A simple question...

Why a fixed blade style arrow rest and not a drop/fall awat style?

Thanks


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Look at all the moving parts of a drop away that can go astray!!...no moving parts on a tophy taker.




dennisgrm said:


> A simple question...
> 
> Why a fixed blade style arrow rest and not a drop/fall awat style?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Buddy shoots a Trophy Taker Spring steel on his. Tunes easy! Keep it simple!
DB


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I sure like my NAP Quicktune 3000 with the Best blades!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

protecman said:


> i sure like my nap quicktune 3000 with the best blades!


x2.


----------



## 660 Grizzly (Apr 30, 2004)

Rootbeer LX said:


> The blades come in 2 sizes,narrow and wide and 3 deflections depending on the weight of the arrow you are using. I use the narrow .10 blade for both my 400 FatBoys and also my 2312's and have had zero problems with fletch contact. The beuty of this rest is it so simple and easy to tune,why would you shoot anything else in my opinion.:darkbeer:


I just received my TT Spring Steel Pro and can't wait to get it set up and start tuning. Any hints on blafde angle, etc. would be appreciated. My bow is a 2007 Pro Elite and I'm shooting GT Pro 22 Ultralights weighing in at about 320 grains. I was sold a .010 narrow wide blade which makes no sense to me; is it narrow or is it wide? I do kow that the blade tips extend into the arrow that will contact the fletching if the arrow is still on the rest at that point. I've been told that the launcher will be bent out of the way by the time the arrow reaches the point that the fletches would be crossing the blade. Any comments on that?

Thanks in advance for any help on setting this up.

2007 Hoyt Pro Elite
Sureloc sight
Extrene 3D scope
Gold Tip Pro 22 U/L's


----------



## paintguyts (Dec 29, 2012)

I think you'll like it. Most pros use the spring steel type rest because of it's simple design and durability. I have an Alpha Elite XT and I initially thought I was going to have some fletch clearance issues with the standard Blazer vane. I set up the rest applied some baby powder and let fly. To my surprise there wa no fletch contact at all! Not even on the Easton Fat Boys!


----------

